# Metti una sera a cena....



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> è uno dei miei pregi migliori...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non è che cacciari debba essere proprio una compagnia leggerina ...anche se proverei volentieri...


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che cacciari debba essere proprio una compagnia leggerina ...anche se proverei volentieri...


 ma dai... prova Galimberti allora... lo straccia sicuramente su tutti i fronti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma dai... prova Galimberti allora... lo straccia sicuramente su tutti i fronti!


 Cacciari è più figo ...passami il numero...


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cacciari è più figo ...passami il numero...


Dai uno squillo a Veronica, io non ce l'ho...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai uno squillo a Veronica, io non ce l'ho...


 Dammi il numero di veronica...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...sono anche vicina...


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dammi il numero di veronica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono sconsolatamente senza numeri che contano... però se sei vicina facci un salto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono sconsolatamente senza numeri che contano... però se sei vicina facci un salto...


Son vicina..a veronica ...dubito mi dia il numero... potrei scontrarlo casualmente dopo una lezione visto che va ancora più vicino... ma davvero deve essere pesantino...


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Son vicina..a veronica ...dubito mi dia il numero... potrei scontrarlo casualmente dopo una lezione visto che va ancora più vicino... ma davvero deve essere *pesantino*...


Peso specifico vicino all'uranio... dammi retta, per una cena è meglio Galimberti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Peso specifico vicino all'uranio... dammi retta, per una cena è meglio Galimberti!


 Va be' vado in statale!


----------



## Old libertà di scelta (3 Agosto 2009)

Io andrei volentieri a cena con Ferruccio de Bortoli!


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2009)

Un personaggio del passato... con chi passereste una serata?

A me intrigherebbe una cena con Saffo


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un personaggio del passato... con chi passereste una serata?
> 
> A me intrigherebbe una cena con Saffo


_Afrodite, trono adorno, immortale,
figlia di Zeus, che le reti intessi, ti prego:
l'animo non piegarmi, o signora,
con tormenti e affanni.
Vieni qui: come altre volte,
udendo la mia voce di lontano,
mi esaudisti; e lasciata la casa d'oro
del padre venisti,
_.............


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2009)

*un'evocazione...*



Minerva ha detto:


> _Afrodite, trono adorno, immortale,_
> _figlia di Zeus, che le reti intessi, ti prego:_
> _l'animo non piegarmi, o signora,_
> _con tormenti e affanni._
> ...


 ...meravigliosa.


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...meravigliosa.


si ma cosa mangi con saffo?


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> si ma cosa mangi con saffo?


 La lascio scegliere, e ordino per due.


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> La lascio scegliere, e ordino per due.


 
Non crea nessun problema se guardo mentre "libate"?... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Nessuna morbosità sia chiaro, ma essendo la curiosità la forma elementare della conoscenza ed incuriosendomi i cibi della mitologia...
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non crea nessun problema se guardo mentre "libate"?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bucatini all'ambrosia?


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2009)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> bucatini all'ambrosia?
















   ... ma non ti pare una mitologia un po' amatriciana...al massimo capelli d'angelo all'ambrosia (uniamo il mito e la fede?). 
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... ma non ti pare una mitologia un po' amatriciana...al massimo capelli d'angelo all'ambrosia (uniamo il mito e la fede?).
> Bruja


mi affascinava proprio  la marcata contrapposizione.
che poi l'ambrosia era un po' cibo e un po' bevanda....?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

A 11 anni mi sono innamorata di Ottaviano che per me resta sempre un ragazzo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma adesso potrei incontralo un po' più avanti con gli anni da Imperatore...


----------



## Old sperella (3 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un personaggio del passato... con chi passereste una serata?
> 
> A me intrigherebbe una cena con Saffo


Dante


----------



## Old Sgargiula (3 Agosto 2009)

Io solo persone al mio stesso livello... tipo Gesu' ma solo se Dio e' gia'impegnato.


----------



## Old sperella (3 Agosto 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Io solo persone al mio stesso livello... tipo Gesu' ma solo se Dio e' gia'impegnato.


me li immagino un pelo noiosi sai ?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (3 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> me li immagino un pelo noiosi sai ?


Ma scherzi?  Con tutte la violenza, sesso e incesto nella bibbia ci sarebbe da farsi grosse risate!

Ovviamente che dio si presenti con un mazzo di fiori che l'ha fatta grossa


----------



## Old sperella (3 Agosto 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?  Con tutte la violenza, sesso e incesto nella bibbia ci sarebbe da farsi grosse risate!
> 
> Ovviamente che dio si presenti con un mazzo di fiori che l'ha fatta grossa
















   ma che scema 
a quel punto che si presentasse con i numeri giusti del superenalotto , poi i fiori te li fai ibridare a tuo piacere in un secondo momento


----------



## Old Sgargiula (3 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma che scema
> a quel punto che si presentasse con i numeri giusti del superenalotto , poi i fiori te li fai ibridare a tuo piacere in un secondo momento


Non ho neanche bisogno del superenalotto... immagina, fondo una nuova chiesa : Chiesa della nuova parola di dio e il gioco e' fatto!

Che ci ha preso per culo non lo dico a nessuno!


----------



## Old sperella (3 Agosto 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Non ho neanche bisogno del superenalotto... immagina, fondo una nuova chiesa : Chiesa della nuova parola di dio e il gioco e' fatto!
> 
> Che ci ha preso per culo non lo dico a nessuno!


Troppo fantasy , dovresti inventarti un casino di cazzate  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Ma vuoi diventare anche papessa ?


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma che scema
> *a quel punto che si presentasse con i numeri giusti del superenalotto* , poi i fiori te li fai ibridare a tuo piacere in un secondo momento


 Guarda che sta giocando tutte le settimane e non gli esce neanche un 3...


----------



## Old sperella (4 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che sta giocando tutte le settimane e non gli esce neanche un 3...


è un pacco


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> è un pacco


 Ma chi... Lui o il superenalotto?


----------



## Old sperella (4 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma chi... Lui o il superenalotto?


lui


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> lui


 OT... Stavo leggendo un sito ieri, di fondamentalisti religiosi americani... convinti che il nuovo virus H1N1 che sta per piombarci addosso, sia la risposta della collera divina ai nostri cazzeggiamenti


----------



## Old sperella (4 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> OT... Stavo leggendo un sito ieri, di fondamentalisti religiosi americani... convinti che il nuovo virus H1N1 che sta per piombarci addosso, sia la risposta della collera divina ai nostri cazzeggiamenti


ogni tanto ne inventano una , tanto per trovare nuovi adepti magari


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ogni tanto ne inventano una , tanto per trovare nuovi adepti magari


 Comunque oggi ho mal di gola, sento che mi sta salendo la febbre e indolenzimenti vari... mi sa che me lo sono beccato, così imparo a far certi discorsi...


----------



## Old sperella (4 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque oggi ho mal di gola, sento che mi sta salendo la febbre e indolenzimenti vari... mi sa che me lo sono beccato, così imparo a far certi discorsi...


sarà che sei impuro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , fai 4 ave Maria e un padre nostro e avrai l'effetto aspirina assicurato


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sarà che sei impuro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Preferisco le maxi dosi di vitamina c... chissà perchè, le ritengo più efficaci nel purificarmi...


----------



## Old sperella (4 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Preferisco le maxi dosi di vitamina c... chissà perchè, le ritengo più efficaci nel purificarmi...


uomo di poca fede


----------



## Lettrice (4 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> OT... Stavo leggendo un sito ieri, di fondamentalisti religiosi americani... convinti che il nuovo virus H1N1 che sta per piombarci addosso, sia la risposta della collera divina ai nostri cazzeggiamenti


SBADABAM!!!


----------



## Old docu (4 Agosto 2009)

mi piacerebbe andare a cena con Rita Levi Montalcini ...



è una delle migliori donne italiane ...


----------



## Amoremio (5 Agosto 2009)

sarebbe un incontro brevissimo
mangia per modo di dire

qualche anno fa l'ho incontrata

avevo paura che se avessi parlato o respirato un po' più forte,
avrei potuto buttarla a terra

da vicino dà una sensazione di fragilità ....
poi le guardi il viso ....

 l'impressione cambia del tutto:

acciaio puro rivestito di una dolcezza e un garbo infiniti
un ET superintelligente, travestito da signora dell'inizio del secolo scorso, che ha scelto di vivere tra gli umani e li considera suoi pari
 .... un'impressione complicata ....

e quando qualcosa la interessa
è come se ti si trasformasse sotto gli occhi
è tutto il suo corpo che te lo dice
... come se snudasse l'acciaio


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *sarebbe un incontro brevissimo*
> *mangia per modo di dire*
> 
> qualche anno fa l'ho incontrata
> ...


 ecco perchè è arrivata a cent'anni...


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ecco perchè è arrivata a cent'anni...


sacrosanto
...uno spasso , secondo me, è la margherita astrofisica.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sacrosanto
> ...uno spasso , secondo me, è la margherita astrofisica.


 è mezza matta... simpatica. Ma troppo scientista. Ortodossia domenicana.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

Donne avrei un elenco.
Ehm ...troviamo uomini con cui andare a cana?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

Vivi o morti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vivi o morti?


 Preferibilmente vivi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vivi o morti?


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Donne avrei un elenco.
> Ehm ...troviamo uomini con cui andare a cana?


Io con Jean Reno....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E poi con Umberto Eco.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

Uomini con cui andare a cena ne ho:

Haruki Murakami, Kary Mullis, Umberto Eco (ma e'ancora vivo?), Alice Cooper ( sai che spasso!), Sir Paul McCartney, Quentin Tarantino, Caetano Veloso, Michael Palin e John Cleese


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>













Ma anche da uccidere ne ho qualcuno!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche da uccidere ne ho qualcuno!


 
oh bhè, anche da pestare a sangue ce ne avrei parecchi. forse sarebbe la lista più lunga


----------

